# bemvindo/bem-vindo



## jess oh seven

my portuguese is very limited at the moment, so i'm writing in English 

my question is, which is correct: bem-vindo or bemvindo (welcome)? is one used more often than the other? thanks.


----------



## pajarita

Olá jess oh seven!  
I am certainly no expert, but I believe that, since the expression is comprised of two words, bem-vindo (-da) is correct.
Let's wait for some native speaker responses. . .
--Pajarita


----------



## Vanda

jess oh seven said:
			
		

> my portuguese is very limited at the moment, so i'm writing in English
> 
> my question is, which is correct: bem-vindo or bemvindo (welcome)? is one used more often than the other? thanks.


 
Definitely bem-vindo!  Bemvindo may be used as a personal name or
even Benvindo. Most of the times when we see _bemvindo _meaning 
welcome it's because people don't know the correct form (and I'll tell
you many people don't know ).


----------



## pajarita

Vanda said:
			
		

> Definitely bem-vindo! Bemvindo may be used as a personal name or
> even Benvindo. Most of the times when we see _bemvindo _meaning
> welcome it's because people don't know the correct form (and I'll tell
> you many people don't know ).


 
Olá Vanda!  Bemvindo/Benvindo can be used as a personal name?  Interesting!  Is it common?


----------



## Vanda

pajarita said:
			
		

> Olá Vanda! Bemvindo/Benvindo can be used as a personal name? Interesting! Is it common?


 
Well in my country it is, actually , it was. Nowadays you won't find a young
boy named Benvindo, but you'll find it in men by their 30s and on.Ah , also
you'll find women named Benvinda, in this case the same for the above, not
among the younger generation.


----------



## Leandro

Hi there.

I never met someone named "Benvindo (a)" , it sounds a little weird!

But you can write "Bem-vindo" or "Bem vindo", it cannot be "bemvindo" since in portuguese the "m" can only come before a "p" or a "b".


----------



## Vanda

Leandro said:
			
		

> Hi there.
> 
> I never met someone named "Benvindo (a)" , it sounds a little weird!
> 
> But you can write "Bem-vindo" or "Bem vindo", it cannot be "bemvindo" since in portuguese the "m" can only come before a "p" or a "b".


 
Leandro,

Just come and visit my hometown and region and I'll introduce you 
to a lot of Benvindos and Benvindas, including with M (just tell the
escrivães de cartório de registro all over this country that write the names the way they think they might sound like). 

And as for "bem vindo" without hyphen take a look at Aurélio or any
grammar , Luiz Sacconi's for example. Never : bem vindo!

Professor de português é chato, né? Tô pegando no seu pé,
porque eu sou daquelas chatas , hehehehehe.....Just kidding!


----------



## Leandro

Hahahah, ola Vanda, já que somos brasileiros falarei em portugues mesmo!
Você não é chata, você é professora de português .
Mas eu aprecio as suas correções, eu costumo dizer para os estrangeiros que me fazem perguntas de portugues, que a dica que estou dando pra eles é de uma pessoa qualquer que fala portugues, mas que as únicas pessoas no Brasil que sabem o portugues correto mesmo são os professores de portugues, não é mesmo?
Nem mesmo os políticos falam sempre certo hehehehehehehe.


----------



## Vanda

Leandro said:
			
		

> Hahahah, ola Vanda, já que somos brasileiros falarei em portugues mesmo!
> Você não é chata, você é professora de português .
> Mas eu aprecio as suas correções, eu costumo dizer para os estrangeiros que me fazem perguntas de portugues, que a dica que estou dando pra eles é de uma pessoa qualquer que fala portugues, mas que as únicas pessoas no Brasil que sabem o portugues correto mesmo são os professores de portugues, não é mesmo?
> Nem mesmo os políticos falam sempre certo hehehehehehehe.


 
Leandro, nem nós, professores, pra falar a verdade. hehehehehe.
Agora, competir com o Lula ou o Severino e outros, já é covardia....
Quando estou escrevendo algo _que precisa ser_ gramatical, tenho o
maior cuidado, fora isto, o meu lado profa. de literatura adora 
passear nas possibilidades da língua. É tão mais divertido e enriquecedor
do que aquele monte de regras, digo: monte de excessões, que esta 
nossa língua nos obriga, né? E dá-lhe Guimarães Rosa!

Aproveitando, lembrei-me de um Bemvindo com M que vc deve 
conhecer: aquele comediante da Globo.
www.uol.com.br/bemvindo 

Abraços.


----------



## Pedrovski

Pensava eu que "benvindo" era simplesmente uma versão mais arcaica do mais conhecido "bem-vindo".

Até ter reparado várias vezes recentemente na primeira versão em estabelecimentos comerciais.

Em Portugal e no Brasil, qual é o mais utilizado?


----------



## Vanda

Pedroviski, juntei seu tópico a outro já existente.

Benvindo com N, no Brasil, refere-se a nome próprio. _Benvindo_ sem se referir a nome próprio,  querendo significar bem-vindo é por desconhecimento mesmo da ortografia.


----------



## Alentugano

Pedrovski said:


> Pensava eu que "benvindo" era simplesmente uma versão mais arcaica do mais conhecido "bem-vindo".
> 
> Até ter reparado várias vezes recentemente a primeira versão em estabelecimentos comerciais.
> 
> Em Portugal e no Brasil, qual é o mais utilizado?


 

Boas,

Com o sentido de boas-vindas, apenas _bem-vindo(s)/bem-vinda(s)_ está correcto, tanto em Portugal como no Brasil.
Entretanto, Benvindo é nome de pessoa. Qualquer outro uso de _Benvindo,_ designadamente no contexto supracitado_,_ é um erro.


----------



## Pedrovski

Ok, obrigado pelas respostas.
É que eu vi "benvindo" em tantos lugares variando de bares a restaurantes que cheguei a pensar que era eu que estava errado afinal.


----------



## Estefanía Perdomo

Olá povo Ummm falando disso aí, eu li muitas vezes a palabras bem-vindo (em singular), bem-vinda (feminino, não como o exemplo do Alentugano) e também boas-vindas, é possível usar a primeira e última num contexto como esse:

"Bem-vindo;boas vindas ao site onde você curtirá do melhor da música sertaneja brasileira...!"

Então qual das duas frases se usas? Ou posso com ambas?
Ahhh e quando um chega para um lugar de viagem, o simplesmente casa alheia e se é recebido pela gente de boas-vindas o mesmo bem-vinda, eu posso responder obrigado pela-bem vinda ou isso está mau? 

A Quém me possa esclarecer lhe estarei muito obrigada... Até breve!

Diculepem pelos erros por favorzinho!  ;P


----------



## Alentugano

Estefanía Perdomo said:


> Olá povo Ummm falando disso aí, eu li muitas vezes a palabras bem-vindo (em singular), bem-vinda (feminino, não como o exemplo do Alentugano) e também boas-vindas, é possível usar a primeira e última num contexto como esse:
> 
> "Bem-vindo;boas vindas ao site onde você curtirá do melhor da música sertaneja brasileira...!"



Alô Estefanía,
olha, em minha opinião, o mais usual seria "Bem-vindo ao site onde você..." ou mesmo "Seja bem-vindo ao site..."




Estefanía Perdomo said:


> Ahhh e quando um chega para um lugar de viagem, o simplesmente casa alheia e se é recebido pela gente de boas-vindas o mesmo bem-vinda, eu posso responder obrigado pela-bem vinda ou isso está mau?



"Obrigada pelas boas-vindas!"

Não se esqueça, você deve sempre usar _*obrigada*_. Os homens dizem obrigado.


----------



## lminith

Vanda said:


> Leandro,
> 
> Just come and visit my hometown and region and I'll introduce you
> to a lot of Benvindos and Benvindas, including with M (just tell the
> escrivães de cartório de registro all over this country that write the names the way they think they might sound like)



(I'll speak in english so any one understands)
Actually I'm Portuguese, and you are right about your comment, although do not assume that Bemvinda is the correct form.
As another example, in Portugal there are lots of David and Davide.

Decades (or even centuries) ago the % of analfabets was very high, thus the common mispelled names. Being a languange as tricky as it is, there are many cases that speaking is not the same as writting, making these mistakes quite common.


PS:
SORRY!!! Necroposting lolol.
This thread should have been closed 
This became harder to indentify when surnames were changed because of this fact, branching into different family names.


About the question, yes, Bem-vindo = Welcome, while Benvindo = personal name.
Bem, to refers to good, peace.
Vindo, means to come.
Bem-vindo was the junction of the two words, which by meaning is something like come in peace.

About the Boas-vindas vs Bem-vindo.
Bem-vindo is more singular and personal oriented, someone concrete.
Boas-vindas, is a more unpersonal approach receiving everyone.

The most used is Bem-vindo(s), which works with any sentence you wish to speak.

@Alentugano
"Obrigada pelas boas-vindas!"
Como se alguem dissesse isso 
Por norma dizemos apenas um "Obrigado."


----------



## Bengaleyes

Hi, everyone! Olá pessoal! 
Pergunta: "Bem vindo" (welcome) sempre se escreveu em separado, duas palavras.
Mas, estou morando fora do Brasil por um bom tempo e sei que as regras gramaticais foram mudadas em alguns casos.
Eu na verdade nunca vi, enquanto morava no Brasil, "bem vindo" escrito com hífen. Esta regra mudou? Obrigada.

For me, "bem vindo" was never written with hyphen between the two words, but I'm living out of my country for a while
and I know of the recent changes to the gramatical rules. I just would like to know if this is one of the changed ones.
Should we write it now with the hyphen? Thanks.

Bengal.


----------



## Vós

Bengaleyes também tenho essa dúvida que o tópico emergiu em min, bem vindo agora pode?

Sejais bem-vindos ?

Sejais bem-vindas?

Sejam bem-vindas?

Sejam bem-vindos?

Essas coisas no plural podem né?


----------



## Audie

Bengaleyes e Vós, que eu saiba, _'bem-vindo' _continua com hífen. 
E, sim, Vós. Eu, pelo menos, costumo fazer a concordância de gênero e de número.


----------



## Vanda

Nunca foi escrito separado, Bengaleyes.  É que os brasileiros não sabem mesmo como se escrevia e como se escreve bem-vindo até hoje. O que me dói mesmo é entrar numa escola (dou capacitação para professores) e ver escrito em letras garrafais em todos os quadros da escola  ''bem vindo''. Como é que os meninos vão saber a forma esperada quando crescer?


----------



## Bengaleyes

Thank you all for the replies. Obrigada pela informacao. Eu na verdade aprendi 'bem vindo' separado e sem o hifen, o que me deixa chateada pois encontrei um dos meus antigos livros de gramatica com a escrita incorreta. Lastimavel. Novamente, obrigada! Ah, estou em um teclado nao configurado para portugues...


----------

